# LONGBOY'S "SUPER TEE" MODEL GAS ENGINE.



## Longboy (Nov 17, 2018)

Getting hard to create new engine designs or layouts, something you haven't seen before. Maybe you've seen something like this! I can't find it on the Internet. Maybe this engine is something I can call my own then. So how bout a multi cylinder inline engine.....with a right angle crankshaft. I got the preliminary drawing right here.



The Super Tee's story starting this week!


----------



## Longboy (Nov 19, 2018)

The frame is made up from aluminum angle. .250 in. 2x3 and 3x4 with a floor piece joining the bottom verticals. I may shorten the horizontal on the short piece depending on what I need to put on its top...... like distributor, fuel tank and such.




6-32 SS socket heads hold it together.


----------



## Longboy (Nov 21, 2018)

The vertical on the 3x4 angle gets a set of brass bearing carriers. A pair of R18ZZ bearings in each  one.


After the boring, fastened on with some 4-40 SS screws. You see here that the center bearing is about a quarter inch lower. The engineering explanation is........is.........well I dunno!  Looked 
like the right thing to do at the time I guess.


----------



## ZebDog (Nov 21, 2018)

I will be following this build. I have watched several of your engines run on youtube they all look and sound great


----------



## Longboy (Nov 22, 2018)

All "geared" to proceed after the predetermined spacing of the bearing carriers in the previous post, I start with crank webs of 12L14 steel. These Traxxas spur gears will be piggy backed to the webs. 



These Nylon gears strong and durable for R/C cars with high torque motors will suit the needs of SUPER TEE for starter drive input, possible spark advance kickback and usual low RPM running.


----------



## Longboy (Nov 24, 2018)

Three con rods were made from aluminum stock with a single R166ZZ bearing in the big end.




Doing something different with the small end. Drilled for a 1/8 in. piano wire pin direct into rod. Has worked well on the big end on a couple engines now. The rotating crank webs should sling enough oil under the pistons for lubing the pin. If not, then I retro fit some R144ZZ's in place.




And I already muffed up  .....one of the rods needs to be .250in. longer for the center cylinder. 
  (    "pay attention Longboy"!) So now I got spare parts early in the project!


----------



## stanstocker (Nov 25, 2018)

This looks like a really interesting build, nicely off the beaten track.  Interesting use of modern off the shelf bearings and gears as well.  Please keep posting, I've got questions but they would be jumping the gun.  No doubt "All shall be revealed in the fullness of time"


----------



## a41capt (Nov 25, 2018)

This looks really different.  Watching with great interest!


----------



## Longboy (Nov 26, 2018)

SUPER TEE was conceived as a twin originally. After finding the spur gears, the bore centerline spread allowed space for  a third cylinder head over the crankshaft web and not crowd out the  cylinder heads with a one inch bore, thin wall liner.




Boring the deck, diameter plus of the DOM cylinder liners.

Boring the radiators for their DOM cylinder liners.


----------



## Longboy (Nov 28, 2018)

I prefer the crank webs to this style of weight reduction for the primary balance of the piston/rod assembly over pie shape cutouts adjacent to the throw pin. On SUPER TEE, the webs will be out front and prominent in rotational view.




With the max diameter bore thru,  SUPER TEE is still short on its' testosterone and the piston/ rod hangs straight down.




Shortening the piston shirt and removing metal from the beam helped some......but I needed more  weight bias in the web. That solution begins here!


----------



## Longboy (Nov 30, 2018)

An extra counterweight on the back side of the spur gear brings the assembly into primary balance. Splitting a steel disk in half and go from there.




Needed about a quarter round for the job.  All fasteners on moving assembles......blue Loctited.




With the piston/ rod free spin in the bearing carrier now, balanced to my satisfaction in all clock positions.  Test fitted to frame here with cylinder.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 2, 2018)

The radiators with 1 inch bore liners on the deck.




2.25 in. diameter aluminum rounds become cylinder heads.




They need a shave job to sit upon the radiators.



To the mill to give them a butt fit over the cylinders then.




And looking good!


----------



## GreggA (Dec 3, 2018)

Cant get my head wrapped around this design....Where are you going with this?
Love it1
I'll be watching....Nice work1


----------



## Longboy (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks GreggA....I luv it!  The mystery of SUPER TEE's layout is preserved.  Most likely, when I get to the cam drive next weekend, you will see the arrangement. In the mean time......can a distributor drive a camshaft?


----------



## LorenOtto (Dec 3, 2018)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 3, 2018)

Interesting question !
I suppose, I mean, maybe, why not?
Oh heck.....I dunno.


----------



## Johno1958 (Dec 3, 2018)

Lookin.....lookin........thinkin. I have a guess on some of it but grasping at straws .
The story will unfold.
Cheers
John


----------



## Longboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Six valve blocks where made, int. and ex. mounted to the side of the heads in a cross flow porting scheme.





 3/4 x 5/16 in. aluminum bar sandwich a brass valve guide. Blue painters tape between the pieces as a gasket.  Some 3/16 in. brass tubing with an O-ring seal tap into the combustion chamber when drawn up by a pair of #4-40 screws.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 4, 2018)

your just not going fast enough.....driving me the heck crazy.
Nice work though!


----------



## Longboy (Dec 6, 2018)

The intake valve bocks are reversed, valve upright for clearance of accessories and components found under the intake manifold. CM-6 spark plugs direct, upright center in the heads.  #4-40 socket screws below the surface of heads thread into the radiators with my usual O-ring head gasket.



The valve springs are purchased for the ex valves .  Intake springs for atmospheric valves hand wrapped around a arbor shaft slow turned on lathe from some K&S .015 piano wire. Brass spring retainers are threaded onto the valves stems, 6-32 thread.

Time for some fork legs as the cylinders mounted tip the frame over now.


----------



## a41capt (Dec 6, 2018)

Taking shape nicely! REALLY looking forward to the lower end construction portion, that’ll explain everything!


----------



## GreggA (Dec 6, 2018)

O.k....keep going, I'm going crazy waiting to see how the crank and timing comes together.....


----------



## werowance (Dec 7, 2018)

me to.  the crank connection is really puzzeling me as well.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 7, 2018)

So...if the pistons are all mounted on that gear arrangement they must be then, driving the cam... but the clue was given "can a distributor drive a crankshaft"
It would seem unlikely....given the camshaft would normally be smaller with a larger timing gear......wait I lost my point. something seems backwards here...the gears on the pistons are 62 tooth, so to get 2-1 ratio, that's a 124 tooth gear on the cam? How/....What? no, no, no....your doing something else right?
I hope your having fun making me wait.....


----------



## Longboy (Dec 7, 2018)

OK GreggA....going to let you and others off some and lead you to......


 ......"Modeling Revelation Glory"!
Actually the question was:  Can a distributor drive a camshaft?  You bet!

On the lead edge of the cylinder deck a couple bearing posts mount the camshaft. The distributor shaft on the lower deck passes under the heads and between the radiators on #1 and #2 cyl. and connect the two via these brass 24T- .5 Mod 90 degree bevel gears on 3/16 in. shafts.





The distributor body mounted to some scrap angle, bolted to the lower deck.  A brass bushing in the distributor and a roller in the bearing post for support.





The cam lobes are fashioned from 3/8 in. round CR. Bored/ reamed, machined cut ramps and hand filed finished profile.  4-40 set screws tie them to the shaft then.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 7, 2018)

Your killing me!
I love it!


----------



## a41capt (Dec 8, 2018)

I’m really enjoying this! Can’t wait to see you prove your design.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 8, 2018)

"You hear that Longboy? The boys back in the forum are waiting. This piece of junk better run at the end of your presentation..........or else"!


----------



## GreggA (Dec 8, 2018)

Dats right Longboy!
Da boy'z is waitin.....


----------



## Longboy (Dec 9, 2018)

The drive from the crankshaft is furnished by 20/40 MXL belt cogs. Deck slot milled in  for a straight to distributor shaft connection with the drive belt. Dist. cap is 3/4 in. internal diameter PVC end cap.





From 3/8 brass hex stock,  a post and idler wheel keep the top of belt from dragging against the end of the slot.






And from the underside. On the right in the photo is the cam trigger for the Tecumseh points set. Back on the top side, I see now that I will have room for an accessory between the cog and the back of vertical leg of the tall frame piece.....very pleased! Off to Ace Hardware to get the accessory!


----------



## Longboy (Dec 11, 2018)

SUPER TEE will now be a fan cooled motor.  A pair of 2 in. dia. fan blades from Ace breezes air between the cylinders at twice crank speed. Hubs are made from Delrin and are epoxyed to the fan hub recessed area. The right side fan is pressed fit onto a shaft riding in a bearing post.






The left fan hub is over bored with a # 11 or #12 drill bit to the 3/16 in. distributor shaft to free spin upon in counter rotation to the distributor drive.  The fans turn counter clockwise.  O-rings bring the power up driven by the stub shaft for #3 cylinder.


----------



## minh-thanh (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm waiting to see more .... I still do not understand how you set up the crankshaft and combine them together.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2018)

In my professional working life I was never successful using any adhesive on Delrin. I’m curious what you used and how well it holds up.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks Jim.  5 minute epoxy. The fan side of its hub is bored to just before the hub set screw the diameter of the pulley stem and pressed in. The length of the bore in is shallow, under 3/16 in. and a dab of super glue or epoxy might help the grip. Not an issue on the right side fan as the pulley is a press fit and fan is set screwed to a shaft but the fan on dist. shaft runs free. More ways than one, I could of over bored thru the fan hub and pressed set the pulley in a half inch, a better mate of items. With no twisting or bending, pulley on dist. shaft fan, unlikely to separate anyway.     Dave.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 13, 2018)

A bar of Delrin for the intake manifold.




Ported for some brass 3/16 in. tubing to the valve blocks.




Trimming excess material away after port holes drilled.




The Traxxas carburetor is mounted horizontal from the bottom on a barrel plenum chamber. #4-40 screws draw it up to the manifold body.







Fitment to engine before trim.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 13, 2018)

Getting more interestinger.....


----------



## Longboy (Dec 14, 2018)

A straight shot in from the distributor for the wiring to the spark plugs.




I didn't find the proper stainless plug clips on Ebay this time. These mini 'gator clips do the job and look fine.




Finalizing SUPER TEE!  A free standing engine, vertical fuel tank strapped to the side.  Just no room on the deck for it!




Some paint work now and re-assembly.  Tighten up the loose items, loosen up the tight items and then readied for run trials.  You will get your first look/see at the business side of this engine......this weekend!       Dave.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 15, 2018)

Although it looks a little disconcerting, the crank pin phasing is correct for SUPER TEE.






And now...."A Little Engineering Explanation" by Longboy! 

Crank pins for 3 cylinder engines are at 120 degrees. Looks like the figure on left at 12, 4 and 8 o'clock position looking end wise down crankshaft. For a geared crankshaft, it is 12, 8 and 8 looking across, right to left next figure. Firing order 1-2-3.  

Yep.....I did ......do a 12,4,8 set-up initially and it looked outta wack, the pistons coming up to TDC then.   Apparently, I did get it right figuring in the counter rotation. 





 Come back tomorrow and see SUPER TEE at work!     Dave


----------



## Longboy (Dec 16, 2018)

_Welcome to todays introduction of the Longboy "SUPER TEE" model gas engine! 






3 cylinders. 43CC's. Bore & Stroke: 1.0 x 1.125 inch.





Build of SUPER TEE started Sept 5th and completed Nov 9th.  (10 weeks).





Something new!  Featuring  geared cylinders to crankshaft.






SUPER TEE is a fine runner!










See it now!    

Thanks for coming by to follow the progression of SUPER TEE.  Share your thoughts and questions. Sometimes....I have answers!     Dave  _


----------



## a41capt (Dec 16, 2018)

Them with doubts just got their come uppance!  I love it!!!

What kind of fuel are your running, and what is your oil mix?  I assume you’re lubing the upper with something in the mixture.

Beautiful (and damn fast!) build!!! Thanks for sharing the progress front to back.

P.S. love the atmospheric intake valves!!!


----------



## Johno1958 (Dec 16, 2018)

Absolutely love it. Good runner .
Cheers
John


----------



## minh-thanh (Dec 16, 2018)

That's cool !
Thanks for share .


----------



## Longboy (Dec 16, 2018)

a41capt said:


> ......What kind of fuel are your running, and what is your oil mix?  I assume you’re lubing the upper with something in the mixture.
> 
> Beautiful (and damn fast!) build!!! Thanks for sharing the progress front to back.
> 
> P.S. love the atmospheric intake valves!!!



Thanks capt.  Lantern fuel with WD-40 is the mix.  Dave.


----------



## GreggA (Dec 17, 2018)

WOW! Excellent build, very unique and a display of great skill especially considering the quick build time. I really enjoyed your presentation of the build too. Kept me on the edge of my seat the whole way. Any plans available?
Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Longboy (Dec 17, 2018)

You are welcome GreggA.  No plans used for SUPER TEE. It's inspiration originated with my SENTINEL single cyl. from 2011.    ---   Dave


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 18, 2018)

That turned out very well.

I'm so glad to see it finished and running as I couldn't quite grasp how it was going to work. Now it is all clear. An interesting engine and very intriguing to watch it run.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Longboy (Dec 18, 2018)

ShopShoe said:


> That turned out very well.
> 
> I'm so glad to see it finished and running as I couldn't quite grasp how it was going to work. Now it is all clear. An interesting engine and very intriguing to watch it run.
> 
> ...



Thanks ShopShoe. SUPER TEE does look eye catching by its crank motion out in the open. Very pleased myself and may pursue this arrangement in future models.     ------Dave


----------



## Longboy (Dec 18, 2018)

Super Tee running smoothness.


----------

